# Hola from Arizona



## AzQkr (Jul 28, 2006)

My name is Robin Brown. I'm a firearms and defensive knife instructor who travels around the country and also holds one on one training in my own state of Arizona.

I train others in the Pistol and Rifle Quick Kill [ QK ] techniques [ among other threat focused pistol systems like Quick Fire, and ww2 FAS ] as taught to me by one of my mentors who originated bothof the QK methods, named Bobby Lamar "Lucky" McDaniel. I presently own the registered copyright to the pistol QK.

I run my own website at http://www.threatfocused.com/forums/

I worked as an adjunct instructor for S+W's training division as the Defensive Edged Weapons instructor for 3 years before moving here to Arizona. I was a licensed PI in Mass. for 28 years and during that time also worked as a special police officer for two communities, the last one where I was the defensive tactics instructor for the unit in stick, knife, H2H, and firearms.

I go by Brownie, some may know me from other boards I frequent. 

Nice to find this site, if I can be of any help with questions members may have on threat focused shooting methods, let me know.

Brownie


----------



## Gemini (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Brownie!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Have you checked out the Firearm forum yet?  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martialtalk Sir.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome, lots of firearm enthusiast here so have fun.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 28, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## AzQkr (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes folks. Looking forward to contributing here when I can. I'm not very martial with the exception of knife and firearms and some ww2 H2H.

Brownie


----------



## Kacey (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

"knife and firearms and some ww2 H2H" is way more martial than many people - and it's more than plenty for here.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## pstarr (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Christina05 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 29, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jul 29, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..I am just the opposite..I'm just so-so at the pistol and much better at the H2H training.Train Hard and Stay Safe...


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 29, 2006)

AzQkr said:
			
		

> My name is Robin Brown. I'm a firearms and defensive knife instructor who travels around the country and also holds one on one training in my own state of Arizona.
> 
> I train others in the Pistol and Rifle Quick Kill [ QK ] techniques [ among other threat focused pistol systems like Quick Fire, and ww2 FAS ] as taught to me by one of my mentors who originated bothof the QK methods, named Bobby Lamar "Lucky" McDaniel. I presently own the registered copyright to the pistol QK.
> 
> ...


 
Mmmm. Brownies. ~(8(|)   Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## matt.m (Jul 31, 2006)

welcome and happy posting.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 31, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 31, 2006)

AzQkr said:
			
		

> My name is Robin Brown. I'm a firearms and defensive knife instructor who travels around the country and also holds one on one training in my own state of Arizona.
> 
> I train others in the Pistol and Rifle Quick Kill [ QK ] techniques [ among other threat focused pistol systems like Quick Fire, and ww2 FAS ] as taught to me by one of my mentors who originated bothof the QK methods, named Bobby Lamar "Lucky" McDaniel. I presently own the registered copyright to the pistol QK.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome.


----------

